# aggression with other dogs



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi I have 18 month old cockapoo called Ruby. She is aggressive with other dogs does anyone have this problem & if so what did they do to stop it. She is not like it with all dogs. She had a stand up fight with next doors polmeranian dog yesterday. Ruby wad in the lead other dog wasn't . They really don't like each other.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The training pros will need way more info. Has she always disliked dogs? Is she assertive and bossy in nature or more submissive? Does she play well with some dogs? How much exercise does she get? Is she well trained in general?


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

She is submissive with some dogs. Good with others. She got out the back the other day off the lead & was playing with a Labrador out there.
Has had 1-1 training even the trainer threw the lead down & said he has not come across a puppy like her. She does not listen to me at all. Fantastic with my husband. Has at least 3 1/2 hour walks a day.She does stop at curb sits when told waits to be told to eat her meals. That is another problem eating. Have tried loads


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What are you like with her when she is on the lead and another dog approaches? Do you get tense? Do you shorten the lead and hold on tighter? In other words, could you be the root of the problem? If you are nervous maybe she is protecting you. No offence intended.


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes I am nervous as a dog approaches. I do tighten lead, but also try to reassure her and tell her to be nice. Although she does sometimes play up when my husband takes her. Some dogs she likes some she doesn't. She is also a very very nervous dog. She doesn't like the man vet she has to have the lady vet. Do you think further training will help or should I not take her for a while.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd walk her with some very experienced dog owners with friendly dogs who will project to you the attitude you are looking for. It is very hard to explain it but she needs to know she is with a very relaxed, confident, friendly, social and outgoing pack and that SHE is not in charge of defense. When you reassure her she is only hearing "I am panicked too" and she is bravely trying to defend her pack. 

I think Marzi would say to train her to keep her eyes on you as you pass other dogs on outings. For all they are smart, cockapoos are can be exceedly superstitious. Early intensive socialization is the lesson puppy people can take away from this.


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks I will have to ask around about walks with people and friendly dogs as I live on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Additional training with a gentle caring trainer for both of you would be good too. If possible watch a few back programmes of Cesar Milan. He will show you how to walk with a dog in a relaxed but calm and assertive manner.


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Will check out the program me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bare in mind that a lot of his programmes have dogs with severe problems and some of the methods he advises may not be correct for your dog. The calm assertiveness is good though, easy to say but if you are not that sort of person the dog generally knows! Cesar does say to think of someone like that, who is a good leader (but not the loud kind) and imagine you are that person. The being nervous as a dog approaches is a difficult one, its hard to stop yourself, but the idea of walking with a group of friendly dogs is a good idea, they are usually more relaxed if they are with others that show no fear of new dogs appearing. I don't think the trainer you saw could have been that good to have given in like that! worth trying another.


----------

